# bearded dragon companion



## petetatty (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi i am new to this game so need some advice

Apart from a female bearded dragon , what other reptile can put with my male beardie that would be safe.
They would be in a 4ft viv

Thanks Pete


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

none i would only put a female in for breeding then seperate them again to give the female peace


----------



## petetatty (Dec 27, 2008)

thankyou


----------

